
Hardware Managed Thread Concurrency for Irregular Apps [pdf] - Katydid
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/ac6a/c7ffa46605203fcd8b511dc06a84d009f3b9.pdf
======
webaholic
A really interesting idea. Taking feedback from the current execution to drive
future scheduling is prevalent in software. Makes sense to push it to hardware
too. I wonder how apple is doing hardware managed thread scheduling in the
latest processor.

